# Dreaming of Diamonds



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

Dreaming of Diamonds - Christmas Jokes

On Christmas morning a woman told her husband, “I just dreamed that you gave me a beautiful diamond necklace. 

What do you think it means?”

“You’ll know tonight,” he said.

That evening just before opening presents, the husband came home with a small package and gave it to his wife. 

Delighted, she opened it only to find a book entitled “The Meaning of Dreams.”


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

*Freezing feet*

Freezing Feet - Animals


----------



## NicNak (Dec 31, 2008)

Great one's Jazzey :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

I knew you'd like the animal ones for sure NN! :dimples:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, those are always my favorites.  I love animals very much.

On an animal forum I got onto, they call me the Animal Whisperer :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

> Delighted, she opened it only to find a book entitled “The Meaning of Dreams.”


 
:rofl:


----------



## white page (Dec 31, 2008)

Daniel said:


> :rofl:



:funny: ditto , just love it !!


----------

